# Oedura marmorata enclosure



## Kylerules999 (May 23, 2010)

what size enclosure do you need for an Oedura marmorata and what fittings do you need for them.


----------



## Freeloader (May 23, 2010)

I have a trio of west australians in a 600mmx600mmx600mm enclosure but if it's only a pair you could get away with a 450mmx450mmx450mm.


----------



## Corchen (May 25, 2010)

We have a pair of Oedura marmorata's in a 45cm cube enclosure with a 25w heat mat and a night globe for viewing, they like to have lots of hiding spots and things to climb


----------

